# 'flat shot product photography?"



## photong (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anyone know what flat shot product photography is? I don't think this is the only name it goes by.

Here's an example.

http://www.pleasemum.com/product_thumbs.php?category_id=30&sub_category_id=172

See how the clothes are flat, and no ones wearing them?

I've also seen (I think Cafepress is a good example) the clothes filled out with no one wearing them. The only way for this one i see is to cut out the person, or use a green screen..?

How do they do this?


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 16, 2008)

A little cloth or padding in the right place is all it needs to give the impression of shape. If you note in the example you give, its not a fully "human" shape, but just some curves in strategic places that give it a little contrast and "sense" of life.

It is easy to photoCHop out heads and arms... lol... but its a lot easier to just lay the item down, fold in a specific manner and add some "lumps" in the right places to make it look a little more life-like.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 16, 2008)

In the link you sent, it's just lying on a white background and lit very evenly.

To get a filled look, you can put clothes on a bright white mannequin and light brightly and evenly, then clean up in post. You can try masking/extracting but your mannequin will have to contrast with the clothes anyway.


----------

